

Solving the Traveling Tesla Salesman Problem: Part 2 - _dps
http://mortada.net/the-traveling-tesla-salesman-part-2.html

======
_dps
Part 1 discussed last week on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724990)

The comments here and on the blog raised a few interesting questions:

\- small route suboptimality problems, probably arising from integer input
rounding for the Concorde solver

\- optimizing for Euclidean/Geodesic distance vs drivable route distance

Both seem to be addressed here and it's interesting to compare how the
solution changes when prioritizing raw distance vs driving distance vs driving
time.

I figured since it hit #2 on HN last week people would enjoy the follow-up.

------
jhaglund
> Also interesting is the Marathon Supercharger in the Florida Keys: it
> clearly makes a big difference in the route whether you can fly over water
> or not :)

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Highway](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Highway)

Which replaced:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Railroad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Railroad)

